#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in US - Study abroad in US - MS in USA >  >  Is it possible for me to buy property in the US?

## huang_brooks

Snart gr turen mod Spanien Vi har gldet os s meget til at komme sted i flere uger - specielt nu hvor efterret for alvor stter ind!!! Vi flyver til Barcelona, hvor der str en bil og venter p os. Derfra krer vi ud til kysten, og skal s ellers bare nyde Middelhavet i al sin pragt i flere hundrede km. Det er s meget det vrd, at lgge lidt penge p billeje, s vi kan kre og stoppe som vi vil, afhngige af vejr og vind!!





  Similar Threads: how strenght is a material property? Require ASP.NET with C# Project on Online Hot Property System/e-Property Synopsis on Online Property System

----------


## jardan007

i am also interested in buying some property in US as well as Canada, specially Vancouver real estate mls. i will look forward to the replies in this thread.

----------


## Lara Perkins

nice thread
thanks for share

----------

